# custom vivariums need VIV BUILDERS PLEASE HELP!



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

Hi

I have recently lost my access to trade price vivariums and now need to find someone who can produce some good quality vivariums at a reasonable price as well as deliver them!

I currently require 2 x

4 x 3 x 2 

l x w x h

any quotes or information would be great thanks!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that correct, 3ft width?? you wont get them into your house...

We do 4ft long x 3ft high x 2ft deep and can have legs fitted.......these come with 6mm glass.

We know of a courier that you cud contact to arrange collection and delivery for u.


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

surely that will fit it just has to go on its side through a door? its just got to have a side no longer than 2 foot? i could be wrong! whats the price on the one you already do? thanks


----------



## ch-risss (May 15, 2008)

all PM's replies thanks!


----------



## Archbold13 (May 13, 2013)

*vuv*

can u build a 4x2x2 twin tier viv nd how much


----------

